# καλοτάξιδο!



## Palavra (Jul 23, 2013)

Το έχουμε συζητήσει με τον Θησέα εδώ· ο Θησέας έψαχνε την ελληνική έκφραση, την ευχή που λέμε σε κάποιον που αγοράζει καινούρια μηχανή ή καινούριο αυτοκίνητο.

Στα αγγλικά πώς θα το λέγαμε; Με ενδιαφέρει συγκεκριμένα η ευχή για αυτοκίνητο/μηχανή, αν και θα μπορούσαμε να βρούμε και αντίστοιχα για πλοία, βιβλία κλπ.


----------



## nickel (Jul 23, 2013)

Καλημέρα
Drive it in good health.
Ride it in good health.


----------



## Palavra (Jul 23, 2013)

Προς το παρόν έχω προτείνει και may it always travel/fare well, με την προσθήκη as we say in Greek. Βρήκα ότι λέγεται και πολύ το congratulations on your new car/motorcycle, αλλά δεν μεταφέρει επακριβώς το νόημα της ελληνικής ευχής.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 23, 2013)

Νομίζω ότι το πλούσιο ευχολόγιό μας για κάθε περίπτωση είναι ίδιον της φυλής, της γλώσσας, της δεισιδαιμονίας μας κλπ κλπ. Στους γερμανόφωνους συγγενείς έχω σταματήσει από καιρό να προσπαθώ να βρω κάτι αντίστοιχο. Τους λέω τις ευχές στα ελληνικά με επεξήγηση. «Και, όπως λέμε στα ελληνικά,...»


----------



## SBE (Jul 23, 2013)

Στην καθέλκυση πλοίων η ευχή είναι Godspeed. 
Δεν μπορούμε να το επεκτείνουμε;


----------



## cougr (Jul 23, 2013)

Για καινούρια μηχανή ή καινούριο αυτοκίνητο:

(Wishing you) many (safe and) happy miles on it/with it!
(Congratulations and) have fun cruising!
(Congratulations/Best wishes and) safe driving with it!


----------



## Palavra (Jul 23, 2013)

Ευχαριστώ πολύ!


----------

